# All Mountain Touren-Gruppe in und um FR



## cwolf (4. April 2011)

Tach zusammen,
wir sind ne kleine Gruppe von Bikerinnen und Bikern und fahren Feierabend-Genuss-Touren mit All Mountain-Charakter: Bergauf gemütlich, bergab
immer Singletrails, davon möglichst viele technische  - also bergauf nix für Racer, bergab nix für Anfänger; Level auch bis S3.

Die Touren starten mittwochs oder donnerstags bei gutem Wetter  ab Freiburg abends so ab 17.30 (ca. 2 Stunden). Danach gehts meist zur Eisdiele oder inn Biergarten.

Wer mitfahren will: Schickt mir einfach ne mail und ich maile Euch den nächsten Termin. Bis dann!

Trailige Grüße, Wolf


----------



## DannyX (4. April 2011)

Gemütliche Feierabend Trailrunde hört sich echt cool an! 
Auch mal die Motivation mein Hardtail HR wieder einzuspeichen und die Kiste zum laufen zu bringen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cwolf (7. April 2011)

Hi Danny und alle,
Treffpunkt ist heute 17.30 an der Johanniskirche, Günterstalstrasse.
Und nachher  oder Eis...
Bis dann!
Wolf


----------



## nobs (7. April 2011)

Hi cwolf

ich sehe in deiner Signatur, CycleCraft F3 (ja sowas gibts noch!)

ich hab mein altes Floater auch wieder aufgebaut für meinen Sohn.
wenn ich mal Zeit finde am werde ich euch begleiten das Wetter ist ja mehr als super
Gruß nobs


----------



## cwolf (27. April 2011)

Hi,
wir fahren morgen abend (Do.), 17.45 Uhr ab Johanniskirche an der Günterstalstrasse los, ca. 2 Stunden in die Umgebung.
Level: Bergauf langsam, bergab anspruchsvolle Singletrails.
Bis moin!
Wolf


----------



## F.I.N. (30. April 2011)

würde mich, sobald mein rad wieder fit ist, gern anschließen. fahre allerdings ein ziemlich schweren 19kg freeride panzer, daher mal schauen, ob ich bergauf folgen kann. 

ich komm auf dich zurück, sobald das radel fit ist und zeit ist.

grüße


----------



## sap (30. April 2011)

geht morgen etwas?


----------



## cwolf (4. Mai 2011)

Salü,
wir fahren morgen wieder: Do., 17.30 ab Johanniskirche, so 2 Stunden in die Umgebung.
Cheerio
Wolf


----------



## gibb3n (5. Mai 2011)

Würde ja gerne mitkommen, saß aber erst 2 mal im Sattel dieses Jahr wegen so nem fiesen Pfeiffer Drüsenfieber
Wenn ich wieder etwas fit bin auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Triple F (6. Mai 2011)

Mist....verpasst! Evtl. nächste Woche... schieb' den Thread am besten kurz davor nochmal hoch.


----------



## cwolf (7. Mai 2011)

Und morgen wieder: 10.30 Johanniskirche, ich dachte an Schaui - nicht zu hoch und nicht zu weit fürn Saisonanfang 
Details könnwa ja unterwegs noch besprechen.
Salute
Wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoggi (10. Mai 2011)

hey zusammen,
geht diese woche ne tour?-und mal noch ne frage machen die singletrails mit nem hardtail auch spaß?,weil manche sind für en hardtail echt heavy^^.,wenn diese woche was geht-ich bin dabei!
lg


----------



## Triple F (11. Mai 2011)

Ich kenn hier keine Trails, die nur mit dem Fully gefahren werden können  - wenn es bei mir mal zeitlich klappt nehme ich mein Argon FR.


----------



## cwolf (17. Mai 2011)

Mahlzeit,
morgen fahrnwa wieder.
Wetter soll warm werden, danach  oder Eis.
Abfahrt ist 18.00, wie immer an der Johanniskirche.
Bis dann!
Wolf


----------



## cwolf (24. Mai 2011)

Und morgen (Mitttwoch) wieder - Donnerstag solls abends gewittern 
Abfahrt ist 18.00 Uhr wie immer an der Johanniskirche.
Bis dann!
Wolf


----------



## sap (24. Mai 2011)

mir wird es vermutlich auch wieder nicht reichen, zu viel arbeit momentan 
helge


----------



## gibb3n (25. Mai 2011)

Ich hab`kein Bike momentan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRmacks (16. Mai 2012)

hallo 
gibts eure radlgruppe noch?
wenn ja wann fahrt ihr mal wieder? 
wenn nein .. wir (bisher simma zwei) fahren auch in etwas das was eingangs beschrieben ist 





> Touren mit All Mountain-Charakter: Bergauf gemütlich, bergab
> immer Singletrails, davon möglichst viele technische
> 
> 
> ...


 und würden uns über mitfahrer freuen. 
nächste runde geht am donnerstag (feiertag) gegen halb3 an der johanneskirche los.. 
wer lust hat kann sich ja mal melden oder einfach auftauchen.
bis die tage 
grüße 
max


----------



## 2markt (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo
wie siehst Sonntags und Samstags aus
mit touren


----------



## FRmacks (19. Mai 2012)

also heute auf jeden fall... 
treffen uns um 13 uhr an der johanneskirche
morgen weiß ich noch nicht sicher


----------



## sirsteff (19. Mai 2012)

Sind bei euch auch Gesichtsbremseinlagen erlaubt


----------



## 2markt (18. September 2012)

2markt schrieb:


> Hallo
> wie siehst Sonntags und Samstags aus
> mit touren




unter der woche kann ich nicht immer


----------

